# Illustrator crashes upon opening



## Rubella

Hi all.

I did try a few searches but nothing relevant came up. A week ago, InDesign and Illustrator stopped working suddenly. InDesign said it wasn't properly licensed and then quit while Illustrator simply closed a couple seconds after opening. 

Google told me to replace a file in InDesign with another and this solved the problem but Illustrator still hasn't been fixed. All the solutions say to delete my preferences and fonts but that hasn't worked. Reinstalling hasn't worked for any of the other people who've had the problem either. 

I'm on Vista and using CS5 for both, if that helps at all. Can somebody please help me with Illustrator?


----------



## koala

Have you tried the Adobe CS5 Cleaner? http://www.adobe.com/support/contact/cs5clean.html


----------



## Rubella

I haven't. Thank you. I'll download and try it tomorrow.


----------

